# Cemetery Photos



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yesterday I took a ride over to this really cool old cemetery that's just up the street from me for some photos. The place is called the "Briggs Burying Grounds" and dates back to 1721 with stones as recent as 1963.

It's up on a hill that's set back from the road a little bit and is built up with a stone wall around its base. Pretty cool/creepy.

Sadly, like most cemeteries, there are broken stones that were no doubt vandalized by the local scumbag kids. 

Have a look at the pictures. There's some unique-looking stones in there!

Briggs Burying Ground pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Awsome pictures Z! This summer when im down east ill have to take some pictures of this really awsome graveyard near my grandparents, gothic church and all


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

very cool Zombie. there are some interesting stones there.
there is a cemetery not too far from my house that has been around for quite a while, I think I might take a trip over there this week and snap some pics for inspiration


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Zombie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Z, I really like this one


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That one is definitely my fave tooo. Real great pics Z!


----------

